
Coconut oil marketed as healthy, has more saturated fat than butter or lard - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/coconut-oil-healthy-marketplace-1.5357284
======
Ruth_K
But it`s still healthy, despite the fact that you can get fat :)

